# Using tar with tape device in OS X?



## wizards44 (Jun 30, 2002)

Has anyone gotten a SCSI DAT or other tape device to work? I was trying to retrieve a web archive dumped from a Linux machine and discovered there was no driver for /dev/st0 as I used in Linux.


----------



## ladavacm (Jul 1, 2002)

maybe it's not called st0   What do the attach messages say?  dmesg is your friend


----------



## howardm4 (Jul 1, 2002)

yes, dblcheck that the SCSI tape was picked
up during the boot.

You can also use Apple System Profiler to 
look at the SCSI bus and any known devices on it.

It may welll not be called 'nrst0' or whatever
is compiled into tar.  Check any entry in /dev


----------

